# Shanty"s/keep em' legal



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Since any new "ICE FISHING SEASON" generates interest from many/many new/want-a-be "ICERS"........thought I'd toss a couple of items your way. 1st, lots of new or used shantys are purchased at this time of the year. SO to keep from finding yourself with a "ticket" from a wildlife officer......YOUR SHANTY MUST DISPLAY THE NAME AND ADDRESS OF THE OWNER OR USER and IT MUST BE IN ENGLISH......Simple enough......but either don't know about this law or forget to apply it to yourself....you can and will find yourself going to court, to pay a fine. 2nd. I read post's about guys wanting to purchase and get started using "TIP-UP'S"........this labeling of name and address, applies to them also......I just thought I'd toss these out at the beginning of this "NEW ICE SEASON" to save someone maybe the "EMBARRASSMENT/ TIME/and of course MONEY" of making a court appearance........simply cause no one told them/or they just never thought about such laws.........enjoy yourselves guys......fish safely.....jON sR.


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

very helpful, my first season, had no idea..thanks!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

This will be my first year as well. I will not be making the investment in these items just yet but I would have never thought about those regs. Thanks for the info


----------



## afansler (Dec 19, 2009)

Great info that is overlooked alot. Thanks


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Since you brought this up I have a question. What is the reason for this law? I can make a few guesses but before I do, I'd like to know the real reason for both tip ups and shanty. Law being fine able for no name. Why? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that we had that clarified once by ODNR person ? Only applies if you plan to leave shanty out on the ice over night ? But I could be wrong ? don't have time to to check on it right now ? Headed out to go ice fishing !


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I knew about the tip ups but no the shantie thanks


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

YOUR SHANTY MUST DISPLAY THE NAME AND ADDRESS OF THE OWNER OR USER and IT MUST BE IN ENGLISH......

when did they change this, it use to be only permanent shanties left on the ice,,??? must be for 2010


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

hearttxp said:


> I'm pretty sure that we had that clarified once by ODNR person ? Only applies if you plan to leave shanty out on the ice over night ? But I could be wrong ? don't have time to to check on it right now ? Headed out to go ice fishing !


Not taking a few minutes to check on it before you go out on the ice could be very costly for you if an officer checks you while you're out there.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

roger23 said:


> YOUR SHANTY MUST DISPLAY THE NAME AND ADDRESS OF THE OWNER OR USER and IT MUST BE IN ENGLISH......
> 
> when did they change this, it use to be only permanent shanties left on the ice,,??? must be for 2010


Been this way for as long as I can remember.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> I knew about the tip ups but no the shantie thanks



I also knew about the tip ups...but not the shanty....Thanks!!!! if i ever use one

With tip ups....how many hooks is legal??


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I guess I have been in violation of the law for years,all the times I have been checked on the Ice the Game wardens never said a thing ,about not having name on shack, I have seen very few on the Ice with names on them seems like a money maker,,any size lettering requirements ???

I guess I was thinking of Michigan

Ice Shanties ( Michigan )

A person placing a shanty on the ice for fishing shall permanently affix their name and address on all sides of the shanty in legible letters at least 2 inches in height. The letters shall be readily visible and consist of material not soluble in water. The name and address must be on the shanty and may not be placed on a board or other material that is then attached to the shanty. Tents or other temporary shelters that are removed from the ice each day do not require identification.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Ice Fishing
Ice fishing is legal in Ohio but has its own set of regulations. The angler may employ no more than six tip-ups and two jigging rods. The holes that ice fishermen fish through must be no more than a foot in diameter. Ohio law requires the owner of tip-ups and ice shelters to have his or her name displayed on them, or the name and address of the person using them. This writing must be in English.
Mrphish42..Put it the way he read it...Did not say if it was a permantly or portable shanty..No one needs to pay a fine for a simple thing like not having his or her name on there ice shelter..Thanks Mrphish42....JIM....CL.....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The reason for the tip-ups needing identification pertains to the 6 tip-up per man rule. Say there are 3 guys fishing together and there are 18 tip-ups set out.It looks legal right? Wrong!!! Only 2 of the guys fish with tip-ups and the other fisherman doesn't. This will let the ODNR officer know the 2 guys using tip-ups are over their allowed limit of 6 tip-ups each and will be fined.Ohio ice fishing rules state you are allowed no more than 2 rods and 6 tip-ups per man......Mark


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

roger23 said:


> I guess I have been in violation of the law for years,all the times I have been checked on the Ice the Game wardens never said a thing ,about not having name on shack, I have seen very few on the Ice with names on them seems like a money maker,,any size lettering requirements ???


You have been lucky if the game wardens never said a thing about not having your name on your shack. No letter size requirements for this that I've seen. Here is the reg from the OAC:

1501:31-13-01 Sport fishing.
(5) Throughout the state, it shall be unlawful for any person to use tipups, float lines, trotlines, set lines, bank lines, turtle traps, or an ice fishing shelter which does not have attached thereon the name and address of the owner or user in legible letters in the English language. The name and address shall be exhibited on the outer part of the structure of an ice fishing shelter.

There is letter size requirements for some other things. Here is one from the ORC:

1533.44 Fishing devices shall be marked with owner's or operator's name.
Except as otherwise provided by division rule, no person shall use in fishing in the Lake Erie fishing district and other waters wherein nets are licensed by law any trap net, crib net, fyke net, seine, carp apron, live car, or trotline without having painted, branded, stamped, or burned thereon, in legible letters not less than one inch in height and maintained in legible condition at all times, the name of the owner or person operating the net or other device. On trotlines, the name shall be located on tally buoys at each end of each trotline. On trap nets, crib nets, and fyke nets, the name shall be located on the uphaul buoy of any net set singly or of the first and last net of any string of nets. On dip nets, the name shall be located on the lifting pole. On seines, the name shall be located on either brail. On carp aprons, the name shall be located on a board or metal plate attached to either end of the line running across the top of the net. On live cars or other holding devices, except a pond used in holding live commercial species of fish, the name shall be located on the top of the live car or other holding device.

Each net, seine, carp apron, or string of nets not legibly marked as prescribed in this section constitutes a separate offense and is a public nuisance. Such an unmarked fishing device or parts thereof shall be seized and held for evidence or for forfeiture proceedings as provided in section 1531.20 of the Revised Code.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> With tip ups....how many hooks is legal??


I believe this applies from the ORC but there may be more restrictive limits for specific fishing locations.

1533.54 Methods of fishing.
No person shall draw, set, place, locate, maintain, or possess a pound net, crib net, trammel net, fyke net, set net, seine, bar net, or fish trap, or any part thereof, or throw or hand line, with more than three hooks attached thereto, or any other device for catching fish, except a line with not more than three hooks attached thereto or lure with not more than three sets of three hooks each, in the inland fishing district of this state, except for taking carp, mullet, sheepshead, and grass pike as provided in section 1533.62 of the Revised Code, and except as provided in section 1533.60 of the Revised Code, or as otherwise provided for by division rule.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm like nixmkt........bin that way for as long as I can remember...... PROANGLER.......I'm sure, if you care to research the OHIO REVISED CODE HUNTING AND FISHING LAWS....you might be surprised at what laws are on the books that we arn't aware of........ I goes on and on!!!!!!!!! TRAPPERS..... traps must bear the users name. FISHERMEN...Trotlines/floatlines/setlines/banklines......all have to be marked with the users name and address......The reason I started this thread was to spare (specially new comers) the 3 things that I highlighted near the end of that thread. WHY!!!!!!!! Cause I know that's the law, but it's also PRINTED IN THE REGULATIONS THAT COME WITH YOUR LICENSE, but that dosen't mean that everyone reads the booklet word for word.... Are there laws that are "ANTIQUATED"........most likely are. ONE license requirement that always got me was....ANGLERS must have their license in their possession while fishing and "MUST SHOW THE LICENSE TO "ANYONE" ON REQUEST"......DOES NOT SAY TO ONLY THE GAME WARDEN......WHY USE THE TERM "ANYONE"....If a cop/highway partolman/depty sheriff/ state ranger/ city ranger/watercraft officer/dog warden/land owner/ asks to see my FISHING LICENSE and I refuse ..........are they "EMPOWERED BY LAW" to give me a ticket ....... Sometimes "WHY" can lead to deeper and deeper issues .......So I also ask myself, do I really have the time to explore those answers and will the out-come really matter to me if I choose to. As for me, "I'll (MOST OF THE TIME) save my energy and time, so I can just go "FISHIN"..............jON sR. PS......I hope that you will all have a great ice fishing season.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I was checked on Erie for license and such on my first trip with a shanty. I was given a warning for not having my name on it. That was over 10 years ago,never been warned or checked for it since out of many times being checked each year.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

how about Peeing on the Ice I am sure that must be illegal??? that is the one should really enforce ,,,


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

No answer I guess for why we have to put our name on the shanty. Tip up law is just another law that is a laugher. 

My shanty will say Dave Genz, I'm borrowing his shanty for the big tournament, those happen to be his tip ups also

Do guys fishing on the ice without a shanty have to put a name tag around their neck stating they are present? 

This is pure comedy, thanks for the great start to the morning.

BTW- I follow all laws to the T-- Always have, and I know the laws. They make no sense sometimes, but I follow them.(sometimes) 

Lastly, I have been Ice fishing for about 10 years now, and can only count on one hand how many guys had their shanty or tip ups labeled. State is missing a great opportunity here. Maybe now, since this thread was started they will start putting the hammer down.

Ps- To the law: send my ticket to Dave or to the guy that's name is Karen- because I'm not him.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

ProAngler..I hope your fishing license also say's Dave Genz...it also states (or the name and address of the person using them)..I know you are just kidding but there are guy's that are using a borrowed Ice Shelter..So therfore they must display there name and address not someone elses...JIM.....CL...P.S. This thread could go on forever..so we will have to play by the rules Like It Or Not....


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

roger23 and ProAngler..........like the door to my house is..........The door to my Dave Gentz "GUIDE" is open to you guy's anytime ........PS and please send any "ticket's" to Dave also..............Thanks guy's...............jON sR.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

roger23.........Oh yea.........ya gotta supply your own "peeeeeeeee bottle.....have a good one man.........


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

The meat gazer, Pee Police Have been on The Maumee for the Walleye run something like $104 fine,,they even got a guy just down from us for throwing a cigarette but ,I was glad to see that the guy was a jerk anyway


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Proangler, I was going to let someone else answer the question regarding the name, address, etc, on an ice shanty. Lets say your cruising around West Branch in your boat and all of a sudden your $10,000 motor bogs down and quits . You tilt the motor out of the water to see what the hell just happened. Low and behold, some lazy jackass of an ice fisherman never pulled his shanty off the ice. He left it on the ice to fish the next weekend, but the weather changed drastically with warm rain and high winds. The weather eats away all 9 inches of ice in 3 days. Since shanties don't float, this one sinks in 7 foot of water. Here you come cruising by 2 months later and catch the canvas in your prop and tear up your lower unit.Who would you like to pay for your motor repairs, you or the guy who's name, address and phone # thats on the outside of the shanty? Shanties left on the ice to sink are a real hazard to the open weter fishermen. How many $30.00 musky lures will that shanty will eat up?......................Mark


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

That law went into affect many years ago. If you left a shanty on the ice, it was your responsibility to take care of it. You had to take it off the ice before ice-out or warm weather. A lot of guys would put up tar paper shacks & then leave them on the ice.This would cause floating trash and is a litter violation. To my knowledge there is no law in Ohio or Mich, in regards to PORTABLE shanty's. These are manned & are not left on the ice.
If this is something new , please let us know. Thank You , Don.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ProAngler said:


> Do guys fishing on the ice without a shanty have to put a name tag around their neck stating they are present?


I believe in PA you need to wear your license out in plain view on your hat or jacket. At least we don't have to do that yet.



ProAngler said:


> Lastly, I have been Ice fishing for about 10 years now, and can only count on one hand how many guys had their shanty or tip ups labeled. State is missing a great opportunity here. Maybe now, since this thread was started they will start putting the hammer down.


Think in almost 40 years I've only had the shanty checked one time and had to show my license maybe half a dozen times. You never know when it will happen though.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Johnny Law doesn't walk on the ice to check for anything, as I believe their policy is something along the lines of "there is no safe ice"....


and if they are out there checking shanties/tip ups to generate revenue....and the ice breaks off and THEY also need to get rescued....how much does the local sherrif office charge them for being out in unsafe conditions? 


I also dont understand why people want the state to "put the hammer down" for more money....its not the common joes fault the state has dollar shortfalls, its the constant mismanagement of funds by the state.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Tailchaser said:


> To my knowledge there is no law in Ohio or Mich, in regards to PORTABLE shanty's. These are manned & are not left on the ice.
> If this is something new , please let us know. Thank You , Don.


See the above post. It's the exact wording copied from the OAC. Or check the OAC and ORC yourself. It's not a new law and it doesn't differentiate between portable or not.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

bad luck said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Johnny Law doesn't walk on the ice to check for anything, as I believe their policy is something along the lines of "there is no safe ice"....
> 
> and if they are out there checking shanties/tip ups to generate revenue....and the ice breaks off and THEY also need to get rescued....how much does the local sherrif office charge them for being out in unsafe conditions?
> 
> I also dont understand why people want the state to "put the hammer down" for more money....its not the common joes fault the state has dollar shortfalls, its the constant mismanagement of funds by the state.


I believe that you are wrong but maybe someone else will take the time to provide an answer that might satisfy you. ODNR isn't perfect but they do a pretty good job with the limited funds that they have. This thread is taking a bad turn from the original intent.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I had a run in with a game official while sitting in my shanty one winter day a few years back. It seemed he was intent on writing a ticket although I had not done anything in violation of the law. He instantly pulled his ticket bookout and started writing me a ticket for no name posted on the shanty although it was a portable Shappell. Well a few years back a lantern fell against the shanty and melted a 8 inch hole which i fixed with duct tape. and I had written my name and address on the duct tape inside the shanty. I showed him that and he did not write the ticket, he agreed that it was there. He was upset with me over other matters that did not pertain to my ice fishing. But I suggest that you put your name on something even your portables. If the Warden is having a bad day or mad at you it is cause for a citation.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ice Shanties ( Michigan ) this is from their Regs 2009

A person placing a shanty on the ice for fishing shall permanently affix their name and address on all sides of the shanty in legible letters at least 2 inches in height. The letters shall be readily visible and consist of material not soluble in water. The name and address must be on the shanty and may not be placed on a board or other material that is then attached to the shanty. Tents or other temporary shelters that are removed from the ice each day do not require identification.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually the wording in the "regulation booklet" gives a discription such as by definition listed in as "ALL SHELTERS", no reference to the name Shanty's at all.........RIGHT/WRONG/GOOD LAW/BAD LAW/ THE CHOICE TO DO IT AS PRESCRIBED.....ONCE AGAIN FALLS UPON THE USER.........LIKE THE SEAT BELT LAW, "NEVER USE ONE, DON'T GET CAUGHT....IT'S OK.....NEVER USE ONE, GET CAUGHT......PISSSSSSSSSED CAUSE GOTTA PART WITH THAT MONEY FOR SUCH (AS SOME SEE IT) AS INTRUSIVE LAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO FIGURE..........GOTTA LOVE THIS COUNTRY WE LIVE IN FOR IT"S VARIOUS FORMS OF FREEDOMS. EVEN IF YOU DONT LIKE THE LAW(OR LAW'S) AS WRITTEN.....YOU STILL HAVE THE CHOICE, NOT TO OBEY THEM AS YOU SEE FIT.........AND PAY THE CONSEQUENCES.....SEEMS SIMPLE ENOUGH TO ME.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mrphish... jON sR ...you did your good deed and Posted the Thread for everyone to be aware of the law..Shame on them ..Thanks for the heads up warning...P.S. Turn that damn snow machine OFF... JIM....CL....


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

roger23 said:


> Ice Shanties ( Michigan ) this is from their Regs 2009
> 
> A person placing a shanty on the ice for fishing shall permanently affix their name and address on all sides of the shanty in legible letters at least 2 inches in height. The letters shall be readily visible and consist of material not soluble in water. The name and address must be on the shanty and may not be placed on a board or other material that is then attached to the shanty. Tents or other temporary shelters that are removed from the ice each day do not require identification.


who cares what they do in michigan? IT doesn't have any thing to do with laws in OHIO. The michigan regulation book isn't going to do you any good iff you get cited in ohio.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the good info mrpish! it will also help the identify your shanty in case of a mix up , its good to have your name on your gear peroid.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

That law is probably older then I am. It was for PERMANENT SHANTY"S which created navigation hazzards & plain litter. You can call the DNR & asked them about portable ice shanties and they will tell you you don't need your name on a Clam,all flip tops , sleds with wind breakers, etc. Now if this is new for 2010 , so be it. Will you have to label a sled with kids in it.I'm with Roger on this one. I've got around 60 years of ice fishing in & never hear of labeling a portable shelter. But I'm still learning different changes.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I just talked to a law officer named Geno in the Sandusky office.He also agreed with the current law. The law is very old & was intended for Lake Erie fishermen. A lot of guys would leave there home made shanties on the ice. So they made it law to have names on all shanties. The DNR will not make it a special point to go out & ticket you in a portable shelter. Eventally, that law will have to be changed to all permenant & portable ice shanelters. They know now that 90 to 95 % of all ice fishermen are using portable shanties.So guys & gals for your own personal protection you can use a magic marker or sew your name on the fabric type sleds.You only need 1 outside corner with your name & address on them. good luck ICE MEN, Don.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

if they know it needs to be changed why don't the do it now????just attach it to one of the new tax bills our elected fools will pass,,


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a shappell shanty and I use frabill thermal tipups. I use a sharpie every year to refresh the lettering on all 4 sides of my shanty as well as the tipups and the measurement marks on my auger. It's all part of my ritual in getting ready for the season. Also, odnr officers WILL walk out on the ice and check you if it's thick enough and especially if they are ice fisherman themselves. It's a pretty simple law to follow really and a discussion as to why or why not is just a waste of fishing time to me. Lol. Sharpies are cheap. Tickets are not.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!simple and to the point. That was the point in this thread....Thanks to tailchaser for making the call.....Silly/or stupid laws/never mind.....they still are the laws and fines can be imposed........time for a change/ thats for sure.......Thanks to all that cared to chime-in on all points. That's still whats cool about this site.......to raise awareness / and sometimes from more than one direction...jON sR.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Check it out. It might help...

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22343


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is the schoopeeeeee !!!
The same day i talked to a Sandusky DNR Guy, Kevin Newsome the Lucas Co. DNR officer returned my call. He agreed the law is outdated, but, still a law. IN MOST CASES, they will not go out & check portable ice shanty names. NOW !!! if you are pooching, fishing illegally, & over limit they will burn you for everything. Like Mr phish stated with the seat belt law. If stopped for other violations, they will site you for the un-buckled seat belt.They like everybody else, state & city are under manned & funded.Whether you like them or not they still have a job to do. To be safe just label & name your equipment. Even though we are talking about Ohio fishing, Thank you Mr Rogers, for the Michigan rules. A lot of us travel to other states, for good ice & fishing. A lot of guys living in N/W ohio, fish Mich.,Ind, & Canada. Go GET 'EM !!!. Don.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Okay after I posted earlier in this thread I was fairly sure that portable shanties did not need I.D. On them. Yes you should have I.D. on them. But it is not really needed. I ice fish Erie alot and We get checked more than once every season.

Heck last year off Crane Creek they made us get out of the shanty and open everything up --lunch coolers,storage boxes and etc. And Never asked to see where the I.D. was on our FishTrap !


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I remember that well,


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> The reason for the tip-ups needing identification pertains to the 6 tip-up per man rule. Say there are 3 guys fishing together and there are 18 tip-ups set out.It looks legal right? Wrong!!! Only 2 of the guys fish with tip-ups and the other fisherman doesn't. This will let the ODNR officer know the 2 guys using tip-ups are over their allowed limit of 6 tip-ups each and will be fined.Ohio ice fishing rules state you are allowed no more than 2 rods and 6 tip-ups per man......Mark


i have about a dozen tip ups (all with my name). if i take someone with me, can't they use my tips?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tailchaser.............Thanks again......my man......stay safe and enjoy...jON sR.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Foundation fisher, that is an excellent question. I believe it's much the same as trolling. 3 guys and six rods all of which belong to the boat owner as far as ownership goes. I imagine that it does not matter who owns them it is the rule each licensed fisherman is allowed two rods and six tip-ups per man. I may be wrong. Odnr guys, here's your cue...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been out on erie several times where state officers have been going from shanty to shanty checking. If you had your name and address on the outside of the shanty, they would walk by and not hassle you. If you didn't, they'd stop and ask to see your license, etc etc...several people near me were ticketed this last winter. 

How friggin hard is it to write your name on your shanty, what's with all the discussion?

On the other hand, I dont see where or how I can write my name/address on a tipup - especially not in 1" letters.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Didn't you see the new frabill 24" round tip-ups? They have a 6' fiberglass pole for the flag! Lol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

good one, sam


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The officer takes his binoculars and targets shanties with no ID, then goes in for a closer look, they confiscate them if not occupied and no ID.
My brother had his stolen last year off palm road, he lives less than a mile as the crow flies and had only left it for a few hours during the AM slow time, who would have ever guessed.
We thought maybe the rangers confiscated and found out no, gave a description and left name and number with ODNR. Never saw it again.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

This must have come up last year. As stupid as I think this rule is I just went to label my shanty. Evidently this has come up before as I have my name and address already written on a piece of cardboard and inserted into the slot provided on my fishtrap. My middle name is Swantucky 

I have still not labeled my tip-ups but that is next. Between having my shanty labeled and my quad up to date I am legal for the first time in ten years I know ignorance of the law is no excuse but hell I never thought I was doing anything wrong, just a guy trying to ice some fish on a day off work


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey just a shout out to my fellow fishermann hows the fishing going guys :f


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

mrphish42 said:


> Since any new "ICE FISHING SEASON" generates interest from many/many new/want-a-be "ICERS"........thought I'd toss a couple of items your way. 1st, lots of new or used shantys are purchased at this time of the year. SO to keep from finding yourself with a "ticket" from a wildlife officer......YOUR SHANTY MUST DISPLAY THE NAME AND ADDRESS OF THE OWNER OR USER and IT MUST BE IN ENGLISH......Simple enough......but either don't know about this law or forget to apply it to yourself....you can and will find yourself going to court, to pay a fine. 2nd. I read post's about guys wanting to purchase and get started using "TIP-UP'S"........this labeling of name and address, applies to them also......I just thought I'd toss these out at the beginning of this "NEW ICE SEASON" to save someone maybe the "EMBARRASSMENT/ TIME/and of course MONEY" of making a court appearance........simply cause no one told them/or they just never thought about such laws.........enjoy yourselves guys......fish safely.....jON sR.


Thanks for the info mrphish.....I forgot all about having your info on your shanty...Im going to hook it up tonight...


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Got checked last weekend at Buckeye Lake, he walked out and checked us all... 

Never even checked for the names on the Shanty and never checked the name on the tip ups... He just wanted to make sure we had our fishing lic. 

Even thou he couldn't "read" mine, he was fine.. It was signed and he could tell it was for fishing and not hunting...


----------

